# e!COCKPIT DMX 750-652



## schwaxi (16 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand mit e!COCKPIT und der 750-652 schon eine DMX Beleuchtung realisiert hat und wie?
Habe zwar schon die Gebäude Bibliotheken die es sein Anfang September für e!COCKPIT gibt gesehen, aber nichts für DMX dabei gefunden.
Gibt es eine eventuell hier eine Lösung?


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (19 September 2016)

Hallo,
In dem im September freigegebenen Release 1.2.100.6023 sind nur ein erster Teil an Bibliotheken aus der Gebäudetechnik enthalten gewesen. Weitere Bibliotheken werden nach und nach in den nächsten Releases folgen. 

DMX ist für das nächste Release Ende des Jahres geplant.


----------



## schwaxi (26 Januar 2017)

Hallo,

wollte mich noch mal erkundigen ob man schon weiß wann das Release erscheint, da ich mit dem Projekt einstweilen nicht weiter komme?


----------



## schwaxi (9 März 2017)

Hallo,
da jetzt das Release mit der DMX erhältlich ist wollte ich mich noch mal erkundigen bezüglich der Umsetzung. 
Habe es in codesys 2.3 schon mal nach dem Anwendungsbeispiel programmiert was auch funktioniert hatte.
Nun wolle ich es mit e!COCKPIT programieren leider einstweilen ohne Erfolg, gibt es hierfür eine Anleitung oder BSP?


----------



## schwaxi (11 März 2017)

Anbei mal eine Grafik vom eingefügten FB, leider bekomme ich die Meldung "Invalid Port". 
Wäre super wenn mit wer weiter helfen könnte. 
Weiß auch noch nicht wie man die Werte der eigenen DMXChannels überträgt.


----------

